# Máy sấy công nghiệp



## thuyngaa (9 Tháng chín 2021)

Máy sấy là giải pháp sấy và bảo quản thực phẩm & nông sản. Đây là dòng máy sấy dân dụng, sử dụng nhiệt để làm khô sản phẩm, máy sấy thực phẩm SUNSAY có những điểm nổi bậc như:
Đa dạng vật liệu sấy và chế độ sấy: Sấy được nhiều loại vật liệu: Trái cây, rau, củ, thực phẩm, dược liệu…
Tiết kiệm điện năng: Giảm đến 30% điện năng nhờ công nghệ PID mới nhất.
Chất lượng tốt nhất: Sản phẩm sấy đồng đều, màu sắc hương vị và giá trị dinh dưỡng được giữ tốt nhất.
Máy sấy SUNSAY chất lượng cao, tiết kiệm năng lượng, phù hợp với các doanh nghiệp vừa và nhỏ.


----------

